# what would i expect to pay for this car?



## skapegoat (Nov 5, 2008)

this car used to belong to my uncle about 20 years ago and has been setting for 10. the guy who has it now wrecked it 10 years ago. the interior is gold and in very good condition because he put a blanket over it. it has a 400 but not the origional, automatic. the origional paint was gold with black top. the body is bad and the rear is smashed. i don't think the frame got hit bad but i think it'll need to be put on a frame strecher.


----------



## auburnconsulting (Nov 3, 2008)

you need vin and phs before you can get an idea of how much. other than that go buy a driver gto not this one. so much fun to drive and then make it yours. mine i'll probably paint it after the youngest moves out 4-5 years from now.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

It hardly even looks like a good parts car.


----------



## PDQ GTO (Jun 21, 2007)

I am by no means an expert when it comes to the classic GTO, but those two photos are pretty scary. Think hard before you jump in…


----------



## teamwoody72 (May 23, 2008)

With the economy the way it is there are alot of GOOD project cars out there cheap and even more finished cars cheaper than in a while. I would find a solid starte car and go from there..


----------



## alsgto04 (Nov 21, 2007)

It does not look too good its going to take you some time and money. Good luck.


----------



## skapegoat (Nov 5, 2008)

the interior needs nothing and i'm sure the motor just needs gone through. all it really needs is the body work. i figure it'll be 2 to 3 grand to get the rear quarter problem fixed and the rest of the body work isn't anything i can't handle. i don't think it is as bad as the pictures look. im thinking $1500 to 2000. rolling project cars are going for $5000 on ebay.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

I would estimate a frame off restoration on that car would run between $20 to $30 K, with the economy in a slump you can find nice numbers correct drivers for less than the cost of restoring one. Value of that car in my opinion is $1,000 to $3,000.


----------



## wytnyt (May 17, 2008)

its all in what you think is what matters but the answer your asking will be unanimous
a donor at best


----------



## skapegoat (Nov 5, 2008)

here is a picture of the 66 i was going to get two weeks ago but the guy backed out on me. just to give an idea of what i'm willing to get myself into. 
now everyone will call me carzy


----------



## skapegoat (Nov 5, 2008)

05GTO said:


> I would estimate a frame off restoration on that car would run between $20 to $30 K, with the economy in a slump you can find nice numbers correct drivers for less than the cost of resoring one. Value of that car in my opinion is $1,000 to $3,000.


a frame off restoration isn't really what i was going for. my uncle used to have it so i'd like to see it back in the family and make a fun driver for me and the wife on the weekend since my 04 is fun every other day of the week.


----------



## SANDU002 (Oct 13, 2004)

I would estimate it's worth at no more than $1000. You could that out of it just for parts. Your heart and mind are not in sync if you buy this car imo.


----------



## skapegoat (Nov 5, 2008)

i thought i'd spend $500 on a tempest as parts on the 66 and here i am selling it for parts and no one wants it. but you are right.:willy:


----------



## Aramz06 (Mar 2, 2008)

skapegoat said:


> here is a picture of the 66 i was going to get two weeks ago but the guy backed out on me. just to give an idea of what i'm willing to get myself into.
> now everyone will call me carzy


Your crazy. :rofl:


----------



## skapegoat (Nov 5, 2008)

thats what i hear


----------



## PDQ GTO (Jun 21, 2007)

skapegoat said:


> here is a picture of the 66 i was going to get two weeks ago but the guy backed out on me. just to give an idea of what i'm willing to get myself into.
> now everyone will call me carzy


Hey - you got the time and coin I say go for it, but yes I think your crazy. Looking at the latest Pic. you get the award for our youngest member...:lol::willy::rofl:


----------



## skapegoat (Nov 5, 2008)

i'll try to get some pics of the 70 amx i restored. here is one of it behind the motor for one of my hot rods. not a good one though. i paid $1700 for it and that was way too much. it was missing the driveshaft, 2nd and 3rd gears, most of the floor and rear quarters. now i would have to say it is one of the coolest amc's i've seen. it now has a 390 go pack with some mild stuff done to it, 3" side pipes, going to a dana 60, with 17" smoothies on front and 18"s on back with rotors all around. the car was too far gone to really get it back to stock and now it's more fun how it is anyway. this isn't my first rodeo probably won't be the last.


----------



## ChromeCoach10 (Oct 26, 2008)

skapegoat said:


> here is a picture of the 66 i was going to get two weeks ago but the guy backed out on me. just to give an idea of what i'm willing to get myself into.
> now everyone will call me carzy


Skape, where is this this car located? It looks like the missile testing site from "The Hills Have Eyes" - old cars everywhere. Was the guy selling it deformed and interested in eating your intestines? :lol:

And yes, you are car crazy.


----------



## ChromeCoach10 (Oct 26, 2008)

IMO, any old car is worth saving. It's a piece of American engineering history, and who knows how many of life's great experiences were had in that car or behind its wheel. 

This one is in rough shape, though. And if the frame is bent on it, it may not be worth the grass it sits on. I'd offer no more than $800.

Good luck.


----------



## skapegoat (Nov 5, 2008)

looks like $500 is all its going to take.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

It's worth $500 for the parts. For a resto, though, forget it.


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

skapegoat said:


> looks like $500 is all its going to take.


That might be reasonable with the sentimental value added in. In the pic from the back it looks like the frame rail is pointing straight up between the bumper and the trunk floor. If that is the frame, it is surely buckled farther forward too. You might be looking for a replacement frame for it.
My wife asked if we could buy that 66 in your pic......:rofl: She likes to give me $h!t about my cars and YES, you are CRAZY.........just like the junk I'm considering. I don't have 25+k for a cheap done car and even if the prices for them are down, try talking someone out of their project car for a realistic price and they just laugh at you. What's a hopeless motorhead to do............:confused


----------



## skapegoat (Nov 5, 2008)

his wife was a little off when she said he wanted $500. finally got him on the phone today and he thinks its a steal for $5000. not joking. so what is a hopeless motorhead to do? it was carzy for trying to get the 66 that was free but i'm not that crazy.


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

skapegoat said:


> his wife was a little off when she said he wanted $500. finally got him on the phone today and he thinks its a steal for $5000. not joking. so what is a hopeless motorhead to do? it was carzy for trying to get the 66 that was free but i'm not that crazy.


 I'd pay $4500 for the rust bomb I'm considering before 5k for that car. We're both probably looking at a frame replacement, but I wouldn't have to pull mine back out before I replaced all the sheetmetal.......

So much for getting the Uncles car back, huh ??


----------



## skapegoat (Nov 5, 2008)

i might go back out there and see if there is something he might tade for but i'm not counting on anything.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Fuhgeddaboudit!!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 30, 2008)

*Old Goat*

I would not even think of this as a project!


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

I picked up my 70 Lemans for $4K, and it is a really nice car, got a great deal on it. It is a Southern, rust free, 2nd owner car. Just because it doesn't have the GTO decal I saved thousands. Lemans are all over Ebay for 3-6K. Then just convert it to a GTO and steal the vin off of the real goat, just like some of the goats running around.
I would buy either of the project cars if the price was right, but I am crazy...


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Switching VIN tags is illegal here in Wisconsin.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

It is a FELONY here in California, and down-right mean-spirited. It is criminal and fraudulent. Vin-switchers need to be tarred and feathered and thrown in jail. Period.


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

Rukee said:


> Switching VIN tags is illegal here in Wisconsin.


Actually it's a FEDERAL crime and a HUGE problem with these vintage cars. There are investigative groups dedicated to tracking these activities. I know 3 people on a Camaro board who LOST very expensive cars because the VINs had been switched and got little to no compensation for their purchase price or legal fees. By many estimates there are now twice as many "REAL" 69 Z28's than GM actually produced. Jeff is being congenial with his tar and feather punishment. I have no tolerance for cloning "to deceive" or tag switching. I will most likely end up with a LeMans/Tempest car some day and will add the GTO hood, grilles and bumper because I like the way they look, but it will never have GTO badging on it and will retain it's original tags.


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

I wasn't talking about me doing it, fraud is fraud, I was talking about all the others that do it. 
I am going to keep my Lemans as is, except build it into a "Jury" car, GTO hood and 69 Spoiler, keep the front bumper as is. They built Jury's in Canada on 70 post cars, should be cool and confusing to many, and definately one off. I am more pro-touring, build it how you want, just don't do anything that can't be put back to stock, no cutting on an original car.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

jetstang said:


> I wasn't talking about me doing it, fraud is fraud, I was talking about all the others that do it.
> I am going to keep my Lemans as is, except build it into a "Jury" car, GTO hood and 69 Spoiler, keep the front bumper as is. They built Jury's in Canada on 70 post cars, should be cool and confusing to many, and definately one off. I am more pro-touring, build it how you want, just don't do anything that can't be put back to stock, no cutting on an original car.


Okay, I've heard of the "judge' but never heard of a 'Jury' GTO.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Me neither. Any more info???? Is it like a T-37??


----------



## 1971_T-37 (Jul 20, 2009)

I wouldn't touch that car with that severe of damage to the rear end. quarter panels are a b**** to change. This coming from a guy with a severly wrecked 70 T-37. But mine is just bolt on parts ie grille, fender, hood ect. And the fact that mine was free and is titled with the original style if not the original motor. but hey i like a challenge.


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

Rukee said:


> Okay, I've heard of the "judge' but never heard of a 'Jury' GTO.


The Jury is not a GTO, it is a Lemans Sport optioned with the big engine. The only dif between a Lemans Sport and GTO is the engine. In high school I had a 71 Lemans that I put a goat front end on and I was going to call it a Jury. Now, I have the 70 and did the research and there was a dealership in Canada that built the "Jury" car. They put a 69 Spoiler on it, GTO hood, and 455 engine in it. They got around the high insurance and sticker with the optioned Lemans. It was a silver-blue post car. They are talking about making the decal set for it. I want to put the 69 hockey sticks on mine, but use the 70 Spoiler. I may not get a real Jury, but it will be close enough.


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

Here is the quote on the Jury:
1970 LeMans "The Jury" hardtop left rear view. The owner, Ken says it has a Ram Air hood, hood tach, Judge stripes, tinted windows and GTO identification. Either this fall or next spring it will be receiving a fresh coat of paint and will be the first Jury since October 1969 to receive reproduced original stripes and graphics. Stampede Pontiac Buick in Calgary is going to be helping with the restoration.
Silver 1970 LeMans Pillar/Post - Ultimate Pontiac GTO Photo Detail
Silver 1970 LeMans Pillar/Post - Ultimate Pontiac GTO Photo Detail


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I love this kind of stuff. Learn somthin' every day! Thanks.


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

I see they brought back the wing window.... :cool

Another shot...
Silver 1970 LeMans Pillar/Post - Ultimate Pontiac GTO Photo Detail


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

Maybe the post cars kept the wing window, hmm, interesting.


----------

